# Mid-level Under $500 - Soundstream



## MeinBMW (Apr 12, 2009)

Let me preface this by saying I am NOT an audiophile .. and I could probably not tell you the difference between high end and low end SPL type stuff .. so ...

I'm looking into some new thump for my car .. I had 2 10" Soundstream EG-10X (Picasso) running off a 350w Picasso amp, ported box .. I was happy with it .. sounded nice and was pretty loud .. I however was not happy with the install that was done, and the size of the box so I am starting over ..

I'm looking at 1 12" Soundstream T5 Tarantula running off a a Soundstream Tarantula TRX1000D amp

T5 Subwoofer
Tarantula Amplifiers

My goals are loud bass when listening to rap, or anything with good bass lines .. the rest of the time I will probably have the sub off

This is going to go in a custom made fiberglass ported box of proper size

Basically .. am I an idiot for looking at this and I should get something else? I would really liked matched components (just because) .. I searched around here, but all the opinions about Soundstream didn't cover the new stuff

I am open to suggestions .. would like to keep Woofer/Amp price under $500/shipped .. going to add some components later .. if I stick with Soundstream it will be their Tarantula 6.5 components for the front and some 5x6 or something for the rear with another 4 channel Tarantula amp

Thanks for helping out the n00b!


----------

